# USD - McFadden retiring, Quinn promoted



## espola (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2017)

Quinn's bio --

http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/m-soccer/mtt/brian_quinn_302760.html


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 27, 2017)

Class acts, both of them.  Good luck!!


----------



## Upper-V (Apr 11, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Class acts, both of them.  Good luck!!


From what I have seen that is true...class acts. Does anyone have personal experience with the mens program they can share?


----------

